# Gohan Blue Earrings



## funnystory (Sep 8, 2015)

What are Gohans blue earrings for in the Buu saga when he is swinging the sword. I know that the earrings aren't the fusion earrings which look the same but are yellow. How did gohan even obtain these earrings? I never even noticed until recently honestly. 








These look exactly like the potara earrings for fusion but I honestly missed it when he put these on. Could anyone please fill me in?


----------



## nxwing (Sep 8, 2015)

IIRC, the Supreme Kai just did something and Gohan was immediately dressed. I believe the ear rings are also Potara ear rings which allow two people to fuse as long as they are using the same pair.


----------

